# Eigene Webseite auf einer Netzwerkfähigen HDD?



## HORNSWOGGLE (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Ist es möglich dass ich auf meiner HDD meine Webseite übers Internet laufen lassen kann?

Das währe kein HTTP mehr sondern FTP logisch oder?

Klartext: Privater Webseiten Speicher,denoch Public!

Kann mir jemand das erklären?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das könntest Du z.B. über dynDNS machen.

LG


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich schieb den Thread ins "Hosting & Webserver"-Forum, denn diese "technische" Frage hat mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## Vengeance85 (3. Februar 2008)

Wenn es etwas ganz schlichtes sein soll (vor allem schnell installiert) versuch mal den Mini-Webserver, funktioniert ganz gut.

Wenn es etwas umfangreicher sein soll schau dir mal XAMPP (für Win) an.

Soll es schon eher professionell kannst du dich mal mit Linux und Apache befassen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------

